# Pea Puffer in Community Tank?



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pea puffers need a species only tank due to aggression. Don't let their cuteness fool you, they can be very mean. I have 1 pea puffer in a 5.5G tank by himself. They love planted tanks. You can keep 2 in a VERY heavily planted 15G+ tank. You have to make sure they are male and female which is very hard to do when young. A good place to seek advice is www.pufferforum.com Also keep in mind you will have to feed frozen bloodworms because they won't eat flakes. Snails are a treat and I try to feed a few times a week. It's their natural diet besides worms.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Please don't put even one in a community tank! For all the reasons stated above. I couldn't have said it better! 

I have kept 2 in a 10 gallon. But that was even pushing it and if you get two, make sure they are different sexes


You can call me Bob


----------



## StygianSteel (Apr 2, 2010)

Yeah just to echo what the folks above have said... please don't try this. These guys are cute as hell, but also little terrors. They'll shred your other fish. The only thing I've read usually works with em is Otos. If you want to keep one they're great for a nano.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

They have huge personalities too. You won't miss having other fish in the tank! My CAE was fine with them 


You can call me Bob


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks for the the responses everyone! 

I will just have to wait a bit longer then until I can get a nice little tank set up for one roud:


----------



## SciotoAtsadi (Jun 2, 2017)

I have read several of the counterarguments here, but I have 8 of them in a 46 gallon, heavily planted tank. With 2 Rams, 5 Cardinal Tetras, 5 Neon Tetras, 3 Kuhli Loaches, 3 Panda Cory's, and a Dwarf Clown Pleco. Everyone gets along just fine, tank has been up and running for about 18 months, puffers get snails twice a week and it is awesome watching them go at them. 

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Karackle (Dec 11, 2007)

SciotoAtsadi said:


> I have read several of the counterarguments here, but I have 8 of them in a 46 gallon, heavily planted tank. With 2 Rams, 5 Cardinal Tetras, 5 Neon Tetras, 3 Kuhli Loaches, 3 Panda Cory's, and a Dwarf Clown Pleco. Everyone gets along just fine, tank has been up and running for about 18 months, puffers get snails twice a week and it is awesome watching them go at them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




LOL my original post was from over 6 years ago, but thank you for the info! I never did get any pea puffers for a variety of reasons, one being the time I need to care for them. Once I am done with grad school I think I might finally take the plunge. Thanks for the reminder!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

I have one in a Spec V with 5 ember tetras, a bunch of RCS, and 5 amano shrimp. I got him to eat all the snails I had. He did that and has been eating flake since.


----------

